# Bolens power



## Happy1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture and or measurements. For hitch for snow blade for front on
Large frame 1250 bolen? I've got blade and hitch for tube frame but it's different.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## 03xc800 (Sep 19, 2011)

happy you have a qt 16 bolens im trying to find some parts for mine


----------

